# The Best Home Bike Storage Solutions



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Somehow storage rack articles always overlook one of the best options out there, the Saris Cycle Glide. It can hold up to 6 bikes in a fairly condensed form, doesn't stick out from a wall and you can select any bike because of the slides, no matter where it is in the stack.


----------



## Brian22 (Oct 8, 2020)

I'd like to add one more option for a wall-mounted rack: the Tight Stack Bike Rack from Mossy Cog Designs. Holds 4 bikes, with easy access to all 4.
Will be available to purchase in the USA later this month (October).
www.mossycog.com


----------



## tovart (May 16, 2009)

I heard that you shouldn't use vertical mounts if your bike has front/rear suspension because it can move the oil away from the seals. Is this true? I also wondered about disc brakes, but that doesn't seem to be an issue. . . I hang all my non-suspension bikes.


----------



## Josh_Patterson (Sep 9, 2019)

Tim,

This is false. Hanging a bike by its front wheel vertically will move lubricating oil from the lowers to bathe the foam rings located under your fork's wiper seals, thereby reducing stiction.


----------



## gojira (Jan 30, 2004)

I made a hanging rack in a narrow hallway with a series of pulleys suspended from the ceiling. 
Pulleys were in a "Z" configuration (like crevasse rescue technique) which lowers the amount of force necessary to pull the bike up to the ceiling.

https://www.ropelab.com.au/pulley-system-analysis/

Having 10 foot ceilings didn't hurt, either.


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

There's a lot of options when it comes to garage storage. When my son gets a new bike this winter (n+1) I'm getting one of these from Home Depot. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Monkey-Bars-51-in-4-Bike-Storage-Rack-2-0-01004/203985681

Right now I have an over/under and it's been good, but the Monkey Bars will be better.


----------



## nibblecuda (Mar 8, 2017)

I like the dahanger system which holds the pedal and supports the wheels. Gets the bikes up and out of the way in my garage.


----------



## ryan_border (Aug 4, 2004)

The bike shops around here mostly use the Willworx Superstands. There's a reason - cheap, super simple and flexible. I've got 4 of them that work great (2 normal, 2 extra wide for fat bikes). I've never had a problem with hanging bikes and suspension- but have had issues with hydraulic brakes and hanging bikes upside down; seems like any air works its way to the caliper. I keep all my hydraulic brake equipped bikes right-side up now.


----------



## Marc9 (Oct 17, 2020)

that is very expensive for a stamped metal part.. I guess that is only a 1/2 days wage for many...shipping probably alot too.


----------

